
RFC for the 7XX Range of HTTP Status Codes – Developer Errors - onethumb
https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
======
mindcrime
I feel like there should be a category for "temporal anomalies" in there.

    
    
        7x1 - This hasn't happened yet.
        7x2 - This already happened.
        7x3 - Grandfather paradox
        7x4 - Chronic Hysteresis
        7x5 - Time War
        7x6 - Time Lock
        7x7 - Bad Wolf
        7x8 - Silence Will Fall
    

etc...

~~~
onethumb
Issue a PR. :) There are some great PRs already...

